# Naked on the homestead



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I am so happy that here on the homestead I can run around the house naked. At the old house there were these DANGED windows in the front that faced our neighbors that were just too much trouble to shut all the time. So, I usually threw on a t-shirt when I was wandering around the house sans clothes.

But here at the homestead, woo woo I am officially the nekkid girl! What fun! And next summer (too cold now), I'll be the official outside nekkid girl!  Can't wait!

donsgal (lovin' the homestead!)


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

:help: I don't like bugs in my cracks! And the chickens pecking...... :help: 
Oh, and the kids might think I was a tad strange too.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Let me think! Where did I put those High Power Binoculars. Gotta find them before next summer.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Depsite living in a duplex and not having a single curtian in the entire house I do manage to be naked for a good portion of the day, had the "talk" with the new neighbors when I first moved in.

Had a nice conversation with the neighbor the other evening I was getting something out of my truck (fully clothed) but he was letting their dog out dressed just in his underpants. We talked for a good 5 minutes until his wife came out and told him he was going to "freeze his weenie off" if he didn't get in the house!!

Margie


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

donsgal said:


> I am so happy that here on the homestead I can run around the house naked. At the old house there were these DANGED windows in the front that faced our neighbors that were just too much trouble to shut all the time. So, I usually threw on a t-shirt when I was wandering around the house sans clothes.
> donsgal (lovin' the homestead!)



Oh my...Thank goodness! Glad to know I am not the only nekkid girl running around the apple orchard! :bouncy: 

--Murron


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh brother!!! I can relate! JUST BE CAREFUL!

One time I was living with DH at a cowboy camp so remote it took an hour and a half to drive the last 6 miles. NOBODY ever came around. 

So day by day I got to wearing less and less clothes outside. This went along fine until one day, DH comes riding up on his horse and warns me, cause there was a pack outfit with mules passing by. 

I think all they got was a glimpse of a streaker.

Another time, we lived in a pretty remote house way out in the country and I always did my housework naked during the day. 

Well, one day I opened the back door and was gaily sweeping the back porch off, when I looked up and here was a neighbor man grinning from ear to ear. 

He had a new pickup and I didn't hear him coming up the drive. I WAS SO EMBARASSED I thought I'd die! I ran right in and got my housecoat. Then we laughed so hard. 

I BEGGED HIM! Please don't tell my husband! I'd die. Oh, he grinned..."This'll be OUR little secret." Well, thank heavens he was a great guy and not some nut case. 

Like I said, be careful.


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm a total prude. The only part of my body I don't mind being naked is my feet, I hate wearing shoes. Hubby on the other hand is neked about 1 nano-second upon coming in the door.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

When I was a teen I LOVED naked sunbathing....that is until a local perv/crop duster found out about it. We had the cleanest crops that summer.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I once tried for an all-over tan in a tall-weed meadow.....I awoke to the Blue Angels waving to me from the sky....if I hadn't streaked back to the apt. building, I think I would have been their target. I used the beach towel to cover my face....I figured they wouldn't be able to differentiate the rest of me from the other tenants. 

It has to be really cold for us to wear anything at the homestead. Clothes make us squirmy.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I tried to get an even, naked all-over tan here, but all the mosquitoes, ticks and chiggers ended up making it all spotted.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Now where did you say you lived again?  I promice not to look :angel: 

I told my sisters boyfriend one time I'd get a picture of her nakid for him,that I had the equipment to do it.I didn't know it but for months she got dressed and undressed in the shower  

big rockpile


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

You au natural folks are brave...and warm-blooded!  And as for being outside naked: OH MY! All I can think about is GoogleEarth, and WHAT IF that satellite is taking a picture right then! :baby04:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I love being nakid...back when I had a fence----I was nakid quite a bit!! now, since I live in a trailor park, I don't get nakid as much. In the summer, sometimes if it's a lonely trail, I even hike nakid! (with hikin boots on though)
One time, while hiking in Florida after a long cold midwestern winter, the sun felt so good I bared it all untill some poor guy came along the trail red faced averting eyes... :help: I did my best to cover the most important parts LOL!


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

GoogleEarth can't get enough detail on ya for folks to call up on the puter, but military surveillance satellites will! They can count the hairs on ... well nevermind! :1pig:

One time in college, me and a couple male friends were camping in a V-canyon with small waterfalls, and we got nekkid and washed off in one, then laid out on rocks to dry. Up rode a couple young women on horses. I saw 'em coming and pulled a towel over my ... well nevermind ... but I never will forget how they enjoyed our predicament. Stayed and talked with us, sitting on their horses, for several minutes. Didn't much bother me, it was out of my control.

Also in college, we had this guy who was a botany student who put posters up all over as the Plant Doctor. He'd come look at your houseplants, see what was wrong, and get them going again for free. Well, a bunch of wild women I knew called him up to come to their dorm room, took off all their clothes, and waited for him to show.

When he came to the door, then came in and saw six totally nekkid women, he just took off all his clothes, looked at their houseplant, told them what it needs. Then put his clothes back on, and left. Heheheheh...he one-upped 'em!


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

When we used to live in town, I'd go outside naked in the middle of the night to "water the grass". It was a small town, so nobody was up at that hour.
The next door neighbor worked nights and got home at 3:00 am. One night I was outside at 1:45, figuring I was safe. I was about 75 feet from the house when, all of a sudden, the neighbor's back lights came on and out walks the wife and two teenage (15 & 17) daughters.  

Seems dad was getting home early and they were heading out of town for the weekend. I happened to be standing in the only "unsheltered" spot in our back yard - in full view. I ducked behind a tree, but not fast enough. Since the "cat was out of the bag" so to speak, I made a mad dash for the house. 

I always wondered why they never became real friendly neighbors....... :shrug:


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I live way out in the country, and have only been indulgent a time or two. However, I blogged about it on Tribe, and my ex-husband printed off the posts to use against me in custody court. The judge thinks I'm a deviant now. I'm more careful about discussing things like that online now adays. 

However, if you live in the country, I figure our bodies are natural, and there isn't anything wrong with being in the buff every once in awhile. It's normal and natural and doesn't mean something is wrong with us!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

and I can run around in my pj's all day if I want....or my DH can pee off the porch! Nobody minding our business. No curtains on any of our windows is bliss. DEE


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I love to fly but apparently not too much cause I like it best just above the ground more than once Ive noticed the rocket propelled flash of a surprised sun worshiper on their way to clothes! I just love being a low altitude pilot!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I know what ya mean. WHere we live,we are surrounded by thick forest,can't see a thing from the road. When I was pregnant,I was SO hot all the time,so went out in shorts & bra to water the chickens,then just turned the hose on myself.DH just stared & laughed.Since the baby came,I love to nurse him out on the porch swing topless...he HATES to be covered when he nurses. Such a great advantage to living in the country,except the mosquitoes have more access.
When we moved here,my other son was still in pull-ups, he soon learned how to water the trees,and was potty trained in no time! Hard to keep clothes on him. Was SO funny when we went to my snobby sister's house in Suburbia,and my son "watered" the kiddie pool in their pristene back yard! I just shrugged & said, "he's a country boy,just doin what comes natural!" :shrug:


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Nickie L  You are infamous in Florida Trail Association! We still hear about the "Barefoot up to her chin" hiker!!Even after all these years!


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

Vashti said:


> I live way out in the country, and have only been indulgent a time or two. However, I blogged about it on Tribe, and my ex-husband printed off the posts to use against me in custody court. The judge thinks I'm a deviant now. I'm more careful about discussing things like that online now adays.
> 
> However, if you live in the country, I figure our bodies are natural, and there isn't anything wrong with being in the buff every once in awhile. It's normal and natural and doesn't mean something is wrong with us!



OMG that is SO WRONG what your EX did.  :grit:


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

This is not exactly a homestead, its an airport with critters to establish the ag tax breaks via critters. But of the 4 horses, 4 cattle, 4 Boer goats, and 16 pigs present, none have ever been seen with any stitch of clothing on them selves. And I am supposed to feed nekkid pigs?

Film at eleven?


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh Autumn...you have NO IDEA. That's just the tip of what he did that was unscroupulous. It's so hard to try to be civil, loving and a kind person...when others in your path are so cruel.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I was mowing the lawn just last week and hubby was outside so I decided to flash him.. (thank goodness he still likes what he see's lol ) threw my top off and wondered why he walked away.... then I noticed the 4 teenage girls who were sitting on the front porch waiting for my son to get home. Oh my.... they haven't been back. I guess thats one way to keep the girls away!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

It's not that you do it; it's that you feel compelled to talk about it on here that's disturbing. 
Prurient?...Oh no. Of course not!

It's the same kind of exhibitionistic spirit as in the likes of Brittany and company.

What in the world topics are actually edited on here any more?????
Stef


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Stef said:


> It's not that you do it; it's that you feel compelled to talk about it on here that's disturbing.
> Prurient?...Oh no. Of course not!
> 
> It's the same kind of exhibitionistic spirit as in the likes of Brittany and company.
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: "Brittnay"? Um-----think there's a tad bit of difference between people who do it in PUBLIC and those who enjoy the PRIVACY of their OWN HOMES... don't think the chickens have cameras,dear.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Kstornado11 said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: "Brittnay"? Um-----think there's a tad bit of difference between people who do it in PUBLIC and those who enjoy the PRIVACY of their OWN HOMES... don't think the chickens have cameras,dear.


no but they sure cluck about it alot


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I was mowing the lawn just last week and hubby was outside so I decided to flash him.. (thank goodness he still likes what he see's lol ) threw my top off and wondered why he walked away.... then I noticed the 4 teenage girls who were sitting on the front porch waiting for my son to get home. Oh my.... they haven't been back. I guess thats one way to keep the girls away!



Oh no! That's hilarious!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

PyroDon said:


> no but they sure cluck about it alot


I won't go into what one of the tom turkeys did to DH one day last summer when it got over 100 and he disrobed outside while the kids were at Grandma's... he never did THAT again!! :help:


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Kstornado11 said:


> I won't go into what one of the tom turkeys did to DH one day last summer when it got over 100 and he disrobed outside while the kids were at Grandma's... he never did THAT again!! :help:


And the trukey didnt die instantly :help: :angel: 
Oh could I make some comments  :nono: 
but its a family forum


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

PyroDon said:


> And the trukey didnt die instantly :help: :angel:
> Oh could I make some comments  :nono:
> but its a family forum


Naw,DH was too busy running in the opposite direction!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Kstornado11 said:


> Naw,DH was too busy running in the opposite direction!


maybe he just thought it was another tom with a bigger beard than his  
:help: :help:


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Stef said:


> It's not that you do it; it's that you feel compelled to talk about it on here that's disturbing.
> Prurient?...Oh no. Of course not!
> 
> It's the same kind of exhibitionistic spirit as in the likes of Brittany and company.
> ...



Some people are too uptight!! If you don't like it, don't read it...The title didn't leave much for the imagination...


----------



## stever939 (Feb 13, 2021)

donsgal said:


> I am so happy that here on the homestead I can run around the house naked. At the old house there were these DANGED windows in the front that faced our neighbors that were just too much trouble to shut all the time. So, I usually threw on a t-shirt when I was wandering around the house sans clothes.
> 
> But here at the homestead, woo woo I am officially the nekkid girl! What fun! And next summer (too cold now), I'll be the official outside nekkid girl!  Can't wait!
> 
> donsgal (lovin' the homestead!)


Good for you ! YOLO. Live life and be happy.


----------



## stever939 (Feb 13, 2021)

Murron said:


> Oh my...Thank goodness! Glad to know I am not the only nekkid girl running around the apple orchard! :bouncy:
> 
> --Murron


Good for you. Enjoy life as you want. Be naked..Be happy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s amusing to see what threads the algorithm dredges up from the archives to present as if it is a current conversation.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

it is... and this post is making me miss summer, and being barefoot, let alone naked outside.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I got my husband a speedo for his birthday last year and he would do haying and mow the lawn in it. Once a neighbor stopped in and probably got an eyeful but whatever! I am not quite as blasé because there are people who show up at our house unannounced and we have a lot of open spaces-- not much to hide behind!


----------

